# Fancy some of this?



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2013)

Yum yum! or Yuk?


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 17, 2013)

Although I like Marmite on toast (now you cant get propper Sunday roast dripping) I think I will give that a miss!


----------



## pav (Oct 17, 2013)

It would b a big yuk for me disgusting stuff, now real dripping on toast is another thing.


----------



## David H (Oct 17, 2013)

Yuk! Yuk! and Double Yuk! Revolting stuff.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 17, 2013)

That's positively criminal! 






 How could anybody to that to a poor innocent bar of chocolate? And I thought the latest cola and pretzel flavoured Cadbury's sounded bad.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2013)

pav said:


> It would b a big yuk for me disgusting stuff, now real dripping on toast is another thing.



We used to have a chip shop near work and would often get a large chip buttie on a beef dripping breadcake - how's that for fat?  They were luvverly!


----------



## David H (Oct 17, 2013)

Can you still get mars bars in batter ??


----------



## Naty (Oct 17, 2013)

David H said:


> Can you still get mars bars in batter ??



Had one in Glasgow in 2009 - an ex pat friend (from East Kilbride and now living in Brussels) rolled her eyes but took the pictures to prove it - before my diagnosis I might add


----------

